# nightlife in beijing, china



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

after a long day of soaking up all the culture and history beijing has to offer, check out the exciting nightlife and meet a diverse group of people in the many bars and clubs around the city.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

surprising!
nice!
thanx


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

When i see this things I only can give congrats to chinese because this great social advance, twenty years ago those images was nearly impossible. (Well, advance?, no matter xd)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

sorry, but this is nothing special... i've seen much wilder parties in much smaller towns... 

but beijing is on the right way...


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> sorry, but this is nothing special... i've seen much wilder parties in much smaller towns...
> 
> but beijing is on the right way...


this isn't a "wildest parties ever" thread, it's to show what nightlife is like in beijing because many people are unaware. some pictures are from laid back bars while others are from high energy clubs. you can also see how much the city has opened up to the rest of the world from the foreign presence.

if you want to post pictures of "much wilder parties" in quiet small towns like zurich, you can start your own thread :cheers:


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

Do chinese dance like koreans?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

nice looks like japan.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

goschio said:


> nice looks like japan.


lol that's like seeing pictures of a london nightclub and saying "nice looks like new york" :lol:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Was alcohol ever banned in China?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Alcoho is only banned in a Muslim country.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

HKG said:


> Alcoho is only banned in a Muslim country.


Alcoho was never banned in any muslim country ... or any other country for that matter.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

alcohol prohibition has pretty much taken place everywhere in the world except east asia and latin america

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prohibition


----------



## Berns (Jun 21, 2007)

I miss the Beijing night life...I thought it was great.


----------

